# Retirement



## terrytynski (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi guys,
I'll be moving to Thailand when I retire in April 2017 so I expect I'll be a regular here as the time draws nearer. Can anyone recommend good value medical insurance?


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there, well depending on your age , and what your state of health is now , are big factors , most places have expats clubs from what ever country you are from , that have discounts . For me the choice was easy , full cover is about 25,000 Baht year , but as I am still young and fit for 53 then I have only went for accident protection plus , covers most emergency treatment in hospitals, and was the requirement of opening a bank account, cost per year 2500 Baht . So touch wood and fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## scci1954 (Aug 18, 2016)

terrytynski said:


> Hi guys,
> I'll be moving to Thailand when I retire in April 2017 so I expect I'll be a regular here as the time draws nearer. Can anyone recommend good value medical insurance?


I have spent some time looking for affordable medical insurance! If you are under 60 the banks and insurance companies offer some reasonable deals but they do not really cover sufficiently for major problems unless you want to spend a lot of money each month. You can save in a year on premiums what a 3/4 day hospitalisation would cost. It really depends on how much you want to spend each month and could be anything from 3000 Bhat upwards. If you are a BUPA member already they will transfer you to BUPA Thailand as long as you are under 60. Most companies won't cover you past 70!
As and example - the local government hospital quoted me 10,000 Bhat for a CT scan with a _contribution_ of 1,500 because I was a Ferang. The local private hospital was more than double that - and it would be treated as an outpatient which is only covered up to 2,000 Bhat a visit. I decided in the end to save my premiums every month and if diagnosed with anything serious to return to England for treatment. Speaking to quite a few ex-pats here it transpires they decided to do the same thing.


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Agree, with the above quote , me 53 so take my chances, always cash ready to take me back to UK , still registered at my sister's address , just to keep things safe ,when I hit 60 will take out expats ins with club , 20,000 Baht yearly, so touch wood , Ps already got separate bank account, and put in 20k yearly , just to build it up.


----------



## Adri32 (Aug 18, 2016)

I am not in Thailand yet, but from my previous experience in HK, it is always better to have full health insurance.
I have been 6-7 years with the same one, premiums are super-high but when the docs give you an scan, and all do over there, you are covered. 
My insurance used to get UsD 5000 a year, for a 50 years woman with not so many "issues" (pre-existent). 
They are very good, based off-shore and they pay you back, no-fuss. Pacific Cross the name. They are also in Thailand.
Now it got too expensive for the two of us, so we are considering our options in Thailand. Maybe getting only in-patient, if something big happens....
<Snip>


----------

